# 2013 March fishing comp: ENTER HERE



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome all to the third of this year's monthly comps - and the wild weather continues! Don't forget that only the top 10 monthly scores for each angler count towards their yearly tally in 2013 - so it's not the end of the world if you can't get out due to bad weather, other commitments, or just being soft. ;-)

Top ten on the leaderboard after February are below - PaulB is the man to beat, but the top 5 are very close.

*Position	Angler	Score*
1	Paul B	243
2	Bertros	240
2	Carnster	240
4	Solatree	235
5	Kanganoe	233
6	Cheaterparts	208
7	Robsea	203
8	Killer	195
9	Float	189
10	Brolans	179

*The March 2013 comp will run from Saturday March 2nd until Sunday March 10th*

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all - I have attached the current benchmark list below


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler:Carnster
Date Caught: 2/03/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Jew 73cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: spin, 14lb, soft plastic
Conditions (optional): Very ordinary
Other Comments (optional): Always seem to catch the big jew out of the comp period.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Very quick of the mark, Carnster. Good lookin fish. Well done!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Finally!
I went fishing, caught something AND got a photo - during the comp days!

Name of Angler: Spork
Date Caught: 5/3/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Tasmania - Bridport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead. 42cm (Yeah, I know, not a monster - but it's something)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): An ancient Mitchell Orca rod (White Death) with a nice daiwa 2500 size reel and 4lB braid to a 8lB flourocarbon leader and a Zman SwimmerZ 3" Smoke Shad
Conditions (optional): Hot and overcast, NE swell with a SE wind chop.
Other Comments (optional): We (Simmo and I) fished pretty hard for a lot of undersize fish this day. Ended up with a feed.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

robsea said:


> Very quick of the mark, Carnster. Good lookin fish. Well done!


Thanks Rob, was gr8 to get on the board for this month especially since this weekend looks like a write off.
Tough times for most types of fishing, but pretty good for jew and sharks.
regards Chris


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Name of Angler:Ado
Date Caught: 5/03/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Corunna Lake
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 42cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb braid, 6lb leader, 2 kg JW rod, Stradic Ci4 1000, Squidgy Fish (Black and Gold)
Conditions (optional): Beautiful
Other Comments (optional): Today was about quantity rather than quality. 40 fish hooked, 20 fish landed, 8 kept. Going nuts they were. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60234.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name kanganoe
Date 6/3/2013
Location Kangaroo Island SA
Species Snapper 
Length 54 cm tackle 8 lb braid and pink gulp plastic.
Comment Super morning for 1 fish.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Beaut fish lads! But I luv the look of that snapper,kanganoe! Personally i'm on a 36 cm beam with photo which didn't look too bad with naked eyes. Might try to upload soon. Truth will beholden.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer. 
Date Caught: 8/03/2013. 
State & Location Fish caught in: SEQ , Donnybrook. 
Type & Size of Fish: Grunter, 31cm. 
Tackle/line/lure used: Shimano STP Maxspin 7' 2" 4-7kg Rod, Koolie minow Lure, 10lb Braid, 14lb Leader. 
Conditions: SHIT!!! 
Hope to get an upgrade this Weekend, BUT WHERE!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I tried for an upgrade today. I caught another 13 - all 40cm or below.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like you've got a healthy population of Flathead there Ado, 
The big girls will be around somewhere.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 3/3/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - Westernport near the Bass River exit
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Leatherjacket --- 42.5 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): baitfished - light bait tackel and banana prawn
Conditions : Mint conditions clear water and no wind
Other Comments : one of the few times one of this size was hooked and not biten me off
and 4.5 cm bigger than any others I've landed


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 10/03/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: NNSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Jew 75cm and Tailor 46cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 30lb braid, Livie
Conditions (optional): Great to get out on the water and escape cabin fever for another week.
Other Comments (optional): Slight upgrade on the jew, but i believe the tailor will give me the most points, plus i am hoping to catch 3 bigger jew this year for the comp.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Skite! ;-) , no good fish mate, well done. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah thanks killer. I reckon you gotta have goals, even if they don't eventuate. YouTube vid coming soon.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I think we have a new version of the Gatesy stretch. The carnster straightening of the bottom jaw. I must try it.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 10/3/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic Glenelg river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Mulloway 70 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Unweighted pilchard
Conditions (optional): Perfect morning even with the light shower
Other Comments (optional): First legal mulloway in nearly a year


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Ado said:


> I think we have a new version of the Gatesy stretch. The carnster straightening of the bottom jaw. I must try it.


Fair enough Ado, that's just how he came out of the bag. I honestly didn't even notice the open mouth. I am happy to call him 46cm and have amended my post. Squidder i would like to count the tailor for the points and not the jew (i don't think the points are very different anyway), so that i can save 3 jew spots for the rest of the year.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

A good day on thewater

Name of Angler: robsea
Date Caught: 3/03/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW @ St Georges Basin
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 37cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb braid, 4lb fluro leader, 3kg Pfleuger 6'6" rod, Daiwa Certate 1000, Strikepro hardbody prawn with Ecogear stinger hooks subbed for rear trebble
Conditions (optional): slight breeze, sunny 
Other Comments (optional): one metre of water over the sand flats


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

carnster said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > I think we have a new version of the Gatesy stretch. The carnster straightening of the bottom jaw. I must try it.
> ...


I am joking of course. Please don't reduce your length because of a plippant remark from me.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Ado said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Ado said:
> ...


All good mate, i am going to have to do a lot better than that, if i am going to catch up to Paulb.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Grr. Just checked. Pike ARE on the list. Should have measured my biggest one yesterday, would have been 75-80cm, benchmark is only 40, with no benchmark for Tas.
Oh well, know what I'll be trying from next month.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Pike (long finned Pike) or Snook (short finned Pike)? Snook are 80cm.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: Paulb
Date Caught: 6/3/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Northern Beaches
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Kingfish 101 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): half a squid wing, 20lb line and leader, 2/0 jig head
Conditions (optional): strong current to the South, green water
Other Comments (optional): 30 minute fight, heart stopping first few minutes, then took my time to wear him (and me down).


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Paul, what a stonker!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Ado said:


> Pike (long finned Pike) or Snook (short finned Pike)? Snook are 80cm.


Not sure mate,
these ones:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The southern stater's need to confirm, but yep they look like Snook to me. Pike have yellow fins.

Nice size though. Would have scored much better than our lousy 42cm Flathead.

In fact, that second shot would allow you to take a measure. Go back and measure between those two points in the yak and claim it. State the yak model and Squidder may give you the points.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Cheers Ado, will go an "upgrade" if I may, as I'm sure I'll catch some flatties > 42cm to enter.
Unfortunately the fish in the 2nd shot was far from the biggest. Not to worry, I might catch (and photograph) his big brothers again.
Here is a pic of the same area of the kayak (Revo 13) with a tape measure. I reckon 65cm is a fair guess?









Name of Angler: Spork
Date Caught: 10/3/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Tas - Bridport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snook (?). 65cm (?)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 4" soft plastic on a light rod with 6lB braid and 8 - 12 (not sure which rod it was on) flourocarbon leader
Conditions (optional): Sensational! Some rain, 27c, very light breeze, .2m swell, high barometer...
Other Comments (optional): see above


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Ado said:


> The southern stater's need to confirm, but yep they look like Snook to me. Pike have yellow fins.
> 
> Nice size though. Would have scored much better than our lousy 42cm Flathead.
> 
> In fact, that second shot would allow you to take a measure. Go back and measure between those two points in the yak and claim it. State the yak model and Squidder may give you the points.


That be a snook


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

[/quote]

A conservative estimate IMO.
I reckon you've robbed yourself of a good 5cm there.(If not more)[/quote]

Probably robbed myself 15-20cm by not getting a shot of the bigger one I caught, but that's just another part of the learning curve for someone new to this kind of comp. Would sooner underestimate than stretch the truth.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Definitely a Snook - call it 70cm.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Name of Angler: Premium
Date Caught: Thurs March 7
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Shoalhaven River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead, 41cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Sienna 2500, 10lb line/leader, trolled hardbody
Conditions (optional): Perfect, and about time we had some decent fishing weather on the south coast.
Other Comments (optional): the only legal fish all week, spent the next two days getting toasted by (what I think were) jewies.


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

looking forward to start making some entries in these monthly comps 
never catch anything massive but will try for some reasonable fish!


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

have an entry caught on the 9th (saturday), lost my phone with all my fishy pics, but manageed to recover them via iTunes =)..... will upload soon


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 9/03
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - Gulf St Vincent
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper - 50cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Shimano T-Curve Inshore Revolution 3-5kg rod, Stradic 2500, 10lb braid, half pilchard on an unweighted circle hook


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice haul! How did they taste?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Apologies for the delay in scoring folks, but March has been tallied. Some great scoring was on display, with 7/11 entries scoring over the magic 100 points.

A bit of housekeeping - Carnster I scored your tailor (not the jew, as requested) at 47cm. Spork, congrats on your first ever entry!  I agree with the other guys that it's a snook and gave you 70cm.

Unsurprisingly PaulB's kingy topped the scoring this month - what a fish! Equal second best scores for March were Carnster's tailor, and Cheater's Leatherjacket (that was a solid Elvis presley fish).

Full scores for the month were as follows:

*Position	Angler	Score*
1	PaulB	131
2	Cheaterparts	121
2	Carnster	121
3	Bertros	119
4	Float	111
5	Robsea	109
6	Kanganoe	108
7	Solatree	100
8	Killer	89
9	Spork	88
10	Ado	70
11	Premium	68

And cumulative scores for the year:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Paul B	374
2	Carnster	361
2	Bertros	359
4	Kanganoe	341
5	Solatree	335
6	Cheaterparts	329
7	Robsea	312
8	Float	300
9	Killer	284
10	Premium	240
11	Ado	205
12	Brolans	179
13	MrX	131
14	Scoman	88
14	Spork	88
15	Nad97	74

Premium was the February random prize winner.....I have been a lazy arse and not posted your prize yet Rowan.....but I promise to post it when I post the March prize to *Spork*! Congrats Spork, send me a PM and we'll sort you out a goody from the sack.

*April comp runs from April 6th-14th. *Lock it in folks.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Woohoo!
In the top 20, and won a prize!
Happy days.


----------

